# Best Sterilization Method



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

For male dogs. 

Havoc is coming up on a year old and I will have him neutered or sterilized within the next few months, probably at about 13 or 14 months. 

I know there is more than one method and I wnat the best one for him. 

Least amount of pain
Fastest recovery
Least invasive

How about vasectomy?

I did not want to hijack the other thread but it got me thinking about this as I need to begin planning and studying this.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Since you asked, hope you don't mind me hijacking a little.

What is the point of having a vasectomy done on a dog? Wouldn't they still have all of the potential health and temperment "issues" as they would if left intact? (Other than being able to get a females prego.) Wouldn't they also still be as inclined to try and find females in heat as an intact dog? 
Just have been wondering about these things.

Sorry but I don't know the answer to your question. Last time I had a dog neutered there was no "choise", there was only 1 way to do it.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Kathy, how has Havoc been feeling and doing in the poop dept.?

The reason I ask is that any surgery can cause huge set backs to dogs that have digestive issues, especially when you are talking surgery with hormone changes. You have the anesthsia, some pain meds, some times some Antibioitics. Lot of things challenging the dogs system. When Chey was having problems I said when she was good and stable for a year, then I would have her spayed, even then I had to go back to the bland diet for 6 weeks or so.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Vasectomy sterilizes an animal while keeping the hormones intact. One would want the hormones for working, sport, full development and maturity, etc. You still have an intact dog, just one that hopefully cannot breed. I say "hopefully" because things happen. I don't know if it happens in vasectomies but I've known at least two people who were products of post-ligation oopsies. I certainly wish sterilization procedures other than complete organ removal were more common.

Kathy, I wonder if Havoc's full load of hormones would be beneficial given his health issues. It might be wise to let him have all the maturity-promoting goodies. Then again, it might not be. It's something to consider. Keep in mind that this would eventually mean TWO surgeries- one now for the sterilization and one later to neuter him altogether should prostate problems or testicular cancer pop up.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

The point would be it is birth control only, less cutting, less to heal,
go wrong. You do however still have all the hormones, and behaviors.

Some controversy exists, some say hormones tell the bones to stop growing, so you don't end up with a lankier frame. It lets a male's head get blockier to look like a male, less like female. My 16 mos old pup is still intact, weighed more than his brother @ 8 wks. His brother was fixed @ 6 mos. He's weighs 8 or 10 lbs more now, and has a narrower head and muzzle, his ear thus a bit tee-pee'd. Based on this, I am not sorry I've waited, and seems to agree with those who say there are good reasons to wait.

Recommending traditional neutering because it decreases testicular cancer is like, no kidding, ain't that amazing?

It may be the behaviors are undesirable by some, true. But not all
feel that way.

Plus if you are showing, you don't have to replace with neuticles to
pass inspection! 









<span style="color: #3333FF">Can't make this stuff up!</span>


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Opionated as always the best answer to your question is do not have a male dog sterilized. There are recent studies that support my answer, but I am not going to post again. Suffice it to sat I have posted more then once.

You decide, but do a bit of research if you have a great dog.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMVasectomy sterilizes an animal while keeping the hormones intact. One would want the hormones for working, sport, full development and maturity, etc. You still have an intact dog, just one that hopefully cannot breed.


That is what I figured. I guess I just don't see the point. If you are going to basically just have an "intact" dog that can't reproduce, WHY put them thru the surgery at all? Why not just keep them away from females in heat? 

This post isn't ment against anyone. I am just trying to figure out the point of this. Until recently I have never even heard of it(in dogs).


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Please do some recent research about neutering a male GSD. The best and most recent is on the Net. 

Thanks


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am required to neuter him per contract. 

I am looking for least invasive method of birth control. He has had no issues with his hormones at all and I would have no problem keeping him intact except for the contract. 

His digestive issues are under good control right now. Fingers crossed.

I have to take him to the vet tomorrow as he as cut his lower right rear leg, I think running and turning on gravel. I have been doctoring on my own for a week and it is not closing so I will discuss options.

I guess what I was looking for was info on laser surgery vs traditional surgery. I have had 2 dogs neutered - one the testes were take and the scrotum left open to heal and shrivel on it's own. The other the entire scrotum was removed and sutured up. I was wondering which was better etc.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I can't answer your question but if you want some suggestions for holistic stuff that really works pre and post op then let me know.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

They say (my vet anyway) that laser is less invasive and quicker recovery time.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Timber, I hope you do not go around dispensing this advice to anyone and everyone. While true, it is very dangerous to give the average pet owner one more reason to not neuter their dogs. Why? The average pet owner and dog is better off neutering at 8 weeks old. The average pet owner cannot handle themselves being intact, let alone a dog. I save the facts you mention for those I feel are capable of responsibly handling an intact dog.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Lakota had some swelling with his neuter sugery, but my Vet told me to Ice it down the scrotum 3 or 4 times a day on the to help keep the swelling down. He was uncomfortable for about a week, I kept him from running and jumping as I didn't want the incision to open up. I had one male that had a lot of swelling from some bleeders he finally chewed out two of the stitches and a bunch of cloted blood came out and within a few house he felt much better, I left the incision open so it could continue to drain and it healed up fine.

You might ask the Vet about the Vasectomy.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: jesusicaTimber, I hope you do not go around dispensing this advice to anyone and everyone. While true, it is very dangerous to give the average pet owner one more reason to not neuter their dogs. Why? The average pet owner and dog is better off neutering at 8 weeks old. The average pet owner cannot handle themselves being intact, let alone a dog. I save the facts you mention for those I feel are capable of responsibly handling an intact dog.


Although I alwasy appreciate good advice, I was trying to find a polite way to say that.... thanks!!!

I am not an average pet owner and I really do not need an intact male. If I were to do SchH with him I might consider it but I have no reason not to neuter him at an appropriate time. 

I do not know if the breeder would agree a vasectomy was adequate or not as it is reversible. I need to check with her if I decide to do that.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Kathy, no matter which way you go, Havoc will be in your great care. Make a note to have some ice packs when you schedule the surgery.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD That is what I figured. I guess I just don't see the point. If you are going to basically just have an "intact" dog that can't reproduce, WHY put them thru the surgery at all? Why not just keep them away from females in heat?
> 
> This post isn't ment against anyone. I am just trying to figure out the point of this. Until recently I have never even heard of it(in dogs).


I prefer a vasectomy because







happens. I've never had an accident, though I had a real close call with Tex, and I never want one. I don't want to be morally responsible for a bunch of mutts running around for the next 10 or 15 years.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: jesusicaTimber, I hope you do not go around dispensing this advice to anyone and everyone. While true, it is very dangerous to give the average pet owner one more reason to not neuter their dogs. Why? The average pet owner and dog is better off neutering at 8 weeks old. The average pet owner cannot handle themselves being intact, let alone a dog. I save the facts you mention for those I feel are capable of responsibly handling an intact dog.


IMHO the puppy is NOT better off being neutered at 8 weeks. I feel that this is an invalid rationale for pushing early neutering, especially since we are talking about the future health and well being of the animal. I am an "average" pet owner and feel I'm responsible. And I feel other "average" pet owers are also responsible and well equipped to handle making decisions for their pets without having critical health information being withheld. I feel the pet owner should be offered all the information available, including the option of having a vasectomy, even if it's just a temporary step until they can have him neutered when he's physically mature.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Arycrest
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: jesusicaTimber, I hope you do not go around dispensing this advice to anyone and everyone. While true, it is very dangerous to give the average pet owner one more reason to not neuter their dogs. Why? The average pet owner and dog is better off neutering at 8 weeks old. The average pet owner cannot handle themselves being intact, let alone a dog. I save the facts you mention for those I feel are capable of responsibly handling an intact dog.
> ...


Based on your posts here you are NOT the average pet owner. The average pet owners are the ones we rant and rave about here, the ones letting their animals run the neighborhood, the ones whose animals have no manners, the ones who cannot resist the temptation for a quick buck. Give yourself more credit. You deserve it.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I agree, I really don't like the mindset of speutering anything that moves but I also know it is necessary and will recommend it to people whom I have the slightest doubt of being responsible with an intact animal.

Gayle, you're anything but an average pet owner. Please do give yourself more credit!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Back from the vet. She does a midline incision in front of the scrotum and takes the testes and closes the sac. She agreed that as long as Havoc is doing well with his tummy the surgery should be okay in mid June. We are scheduled for June 17. He will be 12.5 months old.

I would love to keep him intact longer but I think this is a good compromise. I don't want any accidents and we have a few intact females in the neighborhood that are not well watched. 

His foot is okay but she cleaned it, gave us salve and Clavomax and vet wrapped it. He is beginning to get an infection in it. Best I can figure is he is scraping it when he spins on the concrete curbing we have along our fence.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

nevermind.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I was going through old threads when I came upon this quote.
I thought it might be appropriate for this thread, to inject a little levity, since it did have me laughing out loud.
.


jesusica said:


> The average pet owner cannot handle themselves being intact, let alone a dog.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> I am required to neuter him per contract.


In the scheme of things, neuter is VERY non-invasive. I think most vets take 20 min. total to neuter a male.
Not like a retained testicle or anything. Are they both in place??


----------

